# Faro theatre.



## vindiboy (Jan 11, 2020)

Hi all we are now at Faro at the theatre squat, I used to be a wild camping place but it is now an official Motorhome parking free, no facilities but we will survive, it is right next to the superstores Pingo Dolce etc so plenty of supplies, about 20 vans here but we are the only Brits. Weather perfik. We left Paderne this morning, had 3 nights there great, drove to Bollequeime for a gas fill, rip of there, 81cents a litre no cards cash only and no receipt, cost me 16.40 E for 21 litres but hey ho I now have 2 full bottles, they still fill calor bottles. There is a new to us Lidl at Bollequeime it has parking places for  3 vans and is a super store litre of gin was 5, 50 e so a happy night tonight. Went walk about this afternoon around the area and will do more walks 2 morro. Easy walk from here to the town and Marina so all good. Watching the plan es  flying out of Faro Airport just now, close but quiet, super sunset and red sky.


----------



## vanmandan (Jan 12, 2020)

LPG  61 cents a litre........traveling East on the N 125 just past the roundabout exiting Guia.
big red fuel station ( forgot the name ). attractive girl fills it up for you.
handy also for the UK food supermarket.
nothing beats some fresh crumpet to start the day.
that new Lidl in Bollequeime beats any I've seen in the UK.


----------



## witzend (Jan 12, 2020)

vanmandan said:


> LPG  61 cents a litre..attractive girl fills it up for you. nothing beats some fresh crumpet to start the day.


Thats what I thought to


----------



## vindiboy (Jan 12, 2020)

vanmandan said:


> LPG  61 cents a litre........traveling East on the N 125 just past the roundabout exiting Guia.
> big red fuel station ( forgot the name ). attractive girl fills it up for you.
> handy also for the UK food supermarket.
> nothing beats some fresh crumpet to start the day.
> that new Lidl in Bollequeime beats any I've seen in the UK.


We were at Guia prior to going to Paderne, sods law, we were on our favourite secret squat at Guia for 3 nights, we also looked in the Brits tore there Waitrose and Iceland it said I thought how sad is this when in there, lovely store though. So I missed the hottie with the gas hose then, story of my life. The guy pumping the gas at Bollequieme was a right sourpuss too access to the pump there is difficult too.


----------



## jacquigem (Jan 12, 2020)

Nice restaurant on right as you come into Guia from Gale


----------



## jacquigem (Jan 12, 2020)

No think it was the left !


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 13, 2020)

Heading north from Olhao, West of Faro, towards the A22, at Quelfes.
You'll see a big sign on the LHS."  GLP "
They can fill anything.
Pretty cheap, too.


----------

